# table saw belt streach



## sero34 (Jan 12, 2010)

*table saw belt stretch*

Hello,
I'm a new member today.
I have a delta 36-980 table saw new a months ago, I like it very much. I have it in my garage and live in a cold climate. It has been 15- 20 degrees here. The belt has tention by just the motor hanging on the bracket and gravity. I was using the saw and the belt seemed to streach allowing the motor to hang all the way down. Causing the belt to bind and almost stopping the blade before I turned it off.
*Is this happening from the cold causing the belt to stretch??*


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Could be. Mine sits in my garage in the teens and 20's too and works fine. Sounds like something else to me. I would recheck all your bolts and nuts, etc. Also, I think it is possible to overtension a belt which may cause premature wear and damage. I doubt it's the cold though.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Sero,
Try one of the poly link belts. I had an old delta I just got rid of. I put one on it and it helped cut down on vibration and it doesn't stretch like a rubber belt does.
http://www.woodcraft.com/Family/2020051/2020051.aspx

Mike Hawkins


----------

